# Is it just me, or what ???!!!???



## shoemaker (Sep 20, 2007)

Just started a new job last week (very upscale restaurant/banquet hall/country club) and, with this job and my previous job, it's been a major p.i.t.a. - MAJOR !!!!! - to source 9" cake cardboards.... I mean, what the #### ??? Seems to be no problem to get 8 15/16" parchments to fit my 9" pans, but ..... have to "special order" 9" cardboards (cutting down 10" to 9" gets old quickly).... this is both from Sysco and US Foods. Perhaps I'm located in an area where 9" isn't popular, or something, but .... never had this problem in PA or MI, just since moving to TN .... go figure......
Thanks for listening, end of rant  Carry on, all y'all


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Suppliers and contracts with them are strange. Recently with our main supplier, Summit FS, they cut out our cheese croissants out of the blue yet other locations within our company can still get them. We sell them like hot cakes, 1 8kg case lasting 1.5 weeks. 

I understand that if something isn't on our order form but they carry it and we'd like to purchase it, we need our director to get in contact with a Summit rep manager to release the item. Gods, I don't want to pass a new legal bill through the House of Commons, I just want to buy some croissants!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i work at a golf course. trying to get a special item is like pulling teeth. AND our thanksgiving items came in on wednesday!!! (the day before).... like that gives us enough time to make all our pies and whatnot. ... trying to have our stuff come in on time is the biggest cause of stress...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey headless, try getting plain croiss. triangles, just one item to keep on the m.e.p.. With the triangle you can cut em in 1/2 and make minis, or roll them up plain, stuff em' with cheese and then roll em up, stuff em with choc. spinach &feta, whatever...


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Would be a great idea if chef had the time. He starts at 5:30am and by 10:30am, he needs to have done 4 soups, 1 vegetarian or meat chili, 2 main entrees with 2 side items, a baked pasta, 7 dozen muffins, 1 dozen pastries, any extra baked good for catering and whatever else that might needs to be cooked for the cafeteria across the street and all without my help since I come in by 7am, get all the orders put away, prep sandwiches and breakfast cups for our "On the Go" display, and all the caterings. Once I get all that done, then I can help the chef out which usually leaves me -1hour to help him get the stuff done and out to the front. Oh and btw, our director has now added Italian sandwiches to the menu which adds eggplant parmesan and chicken or veal parmesan to be made also for 10:30am. On top of that, our new gourmet sandwich station has finally been constructed, guess I'll be covering that end too. No new hires except for a couple of foreign students in training who are only in for like 1 or 2 days per week.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah......try living in a non-metropolitan city and getting the same respect and service from your suppliers that you would get there. Ain't happenin'. Stuff I took for granted when I worked in Seattle takes some research, phone calls, and a little begging and pleading out here in Tinytown. It's my biggest pet peeve!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ShoeMaker,
You're ordering baking goods from a food perveyor. Find a bakery supply and they will get you whatever you like. They don't have to be close. If Sysco is telling you it something tough to get or store, they are gouging ya. Ship the items in. Cardboards and paper are light and if you order properly you can use ground. The paper sounds wierd. mine are a hair large. Have you pans expanded. They always do year after year.
pan


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

yeah, well i have a restaurant 25 miles out of town and we have never gotten good customer service in my 15 years here..if an item is shorted on the truck, its too bad..'sorry, there's nothing we can do' is the usual response. we don't have another truck til 2 days from now'. i can't count how many times i have orders come in wrong, the day before a catered event, and no place to get anything..the 50 mile drive to town and back to supplement with retail prices is such a waste of time and all i do is get p.o'd even more. it boils down to getting my food in(including fresh fish and produce), days earlier than i need them, just to ensure i get them..the restaurants in town get quite a different level of service...aarg!!!.plus, the food must be pulled over the mountain passes by billygoat, with the prices they charge! as for your cakeboard dilemma, maybe try a bakers supply house if you have one nearby, or talk to a local bakery..even the bakery in your local grocery store that make the cakes with the crisco/confectioners frostings!
joey


----------



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

I've got the exact problem here! could get cases of 9" anytime, now it'll take 6 weeks and more$$ cause they need to be specially ordered. All my tarts are 9" and most cakes are 9". Pratts distributing suggested 9" pizza rounds. Has anyone tried that? i'm scared to order cases of something i can't use.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

most pizza are SW. Will that do for you?


----------



## sadie1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi...cakeartpartystore.com item number BD 09RND. 9 inch waxed rounds...is that what you are looking for? They are in Tucker Georgia. I have ordered from them only once, but have talked with them several times and they are great. When I did order something, they sent it US Mail instead of UPS, because it was cheaper. I will use them when I need something else.

Now, if someone knows where I can get 6 inch parchment rounds???


----------

